# Powerstroke noise??



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

I've noticed a vibration or humm at higher speeds around 65mph. It comes and goes every two to three seconds. 2002 7.3 PS. Any ideas?


----------



## Clark08 (Mar 4, 2008)

sounds like the same thing that happened to my dads truck...then it got to where it was doing it constantly and would only stop if you turned pretty hard.....turned out to be the wheel bearings....i jacked it up and grabbed the top and bottom and checked the play in it...they were shot!......his was a 4wd.....cost him like 250 or so a piece for each wb


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thats what happend to my 03 ps.the wheel bearings went out.


----------



## Clark08 (Mar 4, 2008)

oh an i forgot to tell you...those things are normally made to just make it 100,000 then they go out....my dads was a 2000 model...but he just hit 102,000 and then they went....


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess I'm doing pretty good then with 150k miles on my 4X4. It does appear the noise is more isolated around driver side front. I'll check em out. Thanks for the help 2coolers!


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

thats exactly what mine is doing, front left, have 118k on it. So to check it just jack it up and check the lateral wheel play?



10RBetter said:


> I guess I'm doing pretty good then with 150k miles on my 4X4. It does appear the noise is more isolated around driver side front. I'll check em out. Thanks for the help 2coolers!


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure with hub and all. Changed many wheel bearings on non 4X4 vehicles. Any advice out there?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I broke both hubs on my 2000 F-250 4x4, but not at the same time.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you change em yourself?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nope, company truck. Laporte tire center on Fairmont


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have done three or four on my truck. They are not that bad once you do one. At first, can be intimidating. Remove the obvious things first, like the brakes. Then on the back of the hub, remove the four nuts. Pull the hub assembly. You can also take the axle out at this time to inspect and install a new seal.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

same year truck as mine

could be the powersteering low on fluid
air filter dirty
fan clutch
overheat sensor causing the fan to engage disengage

I'd check the powersteering first


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, took it in to the Ford dealer yesterday and it wound up being cupped tires. Rotated tires and appears to be the fixed. Haven't rotated the all terains as often as I should. All and all, my PS keeps on ticken at 150k miles!(Knock on wood)


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad for you that it was the tires. Keep an eye on those wheel bearings. I had one go at about 130, but caught it before it did any damage. Been carrying spares for the other side in case they go out on the way to the lease.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Cant beat the PS I bought a 2003 with 230,000 on it for a parts hauler it was one of our old Ambulance chasis most people wouldnt buy one with this high miles but our fleet dept is second to none and keep them in tip top shape but for less than a grand how can u go wrong if it drivesaway !


----------

